# Is Yew (Andre) Still Around?



## Karl_99 (Nov 12, 2017)

I got Yellow Cedar Burl from Yew and it is time to restock, but I am having trouble getting in touch with him.
Anybody know his status?

Thank you,
Karl


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2017)

@Karl_99 he is no longer a member here. I won't give chapter and verse but it was something Kevin did. PM me if you need additional info.


----------

